# Georgina K



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

My friend's father was part owner of Georgina K out of Dunbar in the 80's. Grateful if someone can supply me with a photograph...


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Was that LH49, a Viking 38' hull fitted out EBBC in '71? If so have pic here, but didn't take pic myself so cannot put it on gallery. Can email it to you, tho...


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

winging its way to you right now...


----------

